# Kontur von Gesicht erstellen



## jennyutz (10. Dezember 2007)

Kann mir jemand einen Trick verraten, wie ich von einem Photo eine Kontur erstellen kann?
Soll genau so wie hier aussehen:Homepage :http://www.mimilou.net/01_seiten/a_00.php

Danke


----------



## Ex1tus (10. Dezember 2007)

Füge das Bild deiner Wahl in PS ein und zeichne es mit dem Pfadtool (Zeichenstift-Werkzeug) nach.


----------

